# Froglet Tanks?



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm getting a sexed pair of Azureus which have been together their whole life and are coming to 2 years old. I was starting to think about what happens if I have tadpoles. So I'm thinking of setting up a 5G or 10G for a froglet tank and using it as a plant growout/microfauna farm til the time comes. What type of substrate do I need? Can I just use a drainage layer + mix of fine coco fibre, coco chunks and charcoal? What are your opinions and how you do it personally?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've kept them in the plastic shoebox containers before but the flies can escape pretty easily.

I think what a lot of breeders do is get the larger totes that have a seal and fabricate some sort of fly proof feeding / access hatch. You can even add a false bottom. Lots of room and should be easy to manage a large amount of frogs.

I can't find it but I know there is a thread on here... Here's my not yet finished prototype


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

port_plz said:


> I've kept them in the plastic shoebox containers before but the flies can escape pretty easily.
> 
> I think what a lot of breeders do is get the larger totes that have a seal and fabricate some sort of fly proof feeding / access hatch. You can even add a false bottom. Lots of room and should be easy to manage a large amount of frogs.
> 
> I can't find it but I know there is a thread on here... Here's my not yet finished prototype




How big are the totes normally?Definitely want to just have a proper tank set up with plants, drainage, microfauna since all the froglets will come from the same line.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mine are 54 quart 22.5" L 16" W 12.75" H

I think they make them a bit bigger. TBH this is my first time so I dont have a lot of answers.

I think a lot of people use these because they're cheap and pretty easy to manage. If you wanted to go with a full blown vivarium this isn't the right way to go.


----------



## staarbit (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi, there! I house my azureus froglets individually or in pairs in 16 ounce cups full of sphagnum moss for humidity and leaf litter for shelter with a plastic lid poked with a few holes for oxygen. This is more convenient for me because I generally sell them within a month of them emerging from the water, but if you're planning on keeping the froglets, a small tank setup would probably be more ideal.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

staarbit said:


> Hi, there! I house my azureus froglets individually or in pairs in 16 ounce cups full of sphagnum moss for humidity and leaf litter for shelter with a plastic lid poked with a few holes for oxygen. This is more convenient for me because I generally sell them within a month of them emerging from the water, but if you're planning on keeping the froglets, a small tank setup would probably be more ideal.


Ideally I'd want to set up a standard 10G with substrate consisting of: fine coco fibre, chunks of coco fibre, charcoal chunks and maybe some spahgnum moss. Also have a of course a layer of leaf litter and a drainage layer then planting with easy to grow plants like pothos/wandering jew. Would this plan work out?


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

staarbit said:


> Hi, there! I house my azureus froglets individually or in pairs in 16 ounce cups full of sphagnum moss for humidity and leaf litter for shelter with a plastic lid poked with a few holes for oxygen. This is more convenient for me because I generally sell them within a month of them emerging from the water, but if you're planning on keeping the froglets, a small tank setup would probably be more ideal.



16oz cups and selling them within a month otw, so many things wring there. 

I can't imagine keeping a froglet in that small of a space and selling so young. 



To the original poster, I keep mine in various Glass tanks that I have built out of spare Glass setup like a normal tank with false bottom abg mix, plants and leaf litter. I also have a couple of ten gallons set up that way too.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

bsr8129 said:


> 16oz cups and selling them within a month otw, so many things wring there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does it need to be ABG would my mix work well enough to grow plants? Because it's impossible to get some ingredients like tree fern fibre here and I haven't attempted to make it yet.


----------



## staarbit (Aug 15, 2016)

bsr8129 said:


> 16oz cups and selling them within a month otw, so many things wring there.
> 
> I can't imagine keeping a froglet in that small of a space and selling so young.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with it? That's how most people are doing it. I just followed their example.


----------



## staarbit (Aug 15, 2016)

bsr8129 said:


> 16oz cups and selling them within a month otw, so many things wring there.
> 
> I can't imagine keeping a froglet in that small of a space and selling so young.
> 
> ...


Whoop I meant 128oz I don't know why I said 16oz haha


----------



## Calebrh (Jun 7, 2016)

If you wanted to combine your idea of a grow out tank / froglet hatchery, you can always get a very small critter keeper and set it inside your 10g or whatever size your using. Just put in moss / leaf litter for the froglets. That has worked well for me in the past, especially if your only breeding 1 or 2 species of frog.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Calebrh said:


> If you wanted to combine your idea of a grow out tank / froglet hatchery, you can always get a very small critter keeper and set it inside your 10g or whatever size your using. Just put in moss / leaf litter for the froglets. That has worked well for me in the past, especially if your only breeding 1 or 2 species of frog.




Slightly confused by what you mean I only plan on breeding one type of frog and putting em in a 10G so I can just throw them all in one tank.


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Folks - You inspired me today.... The problem with froglet grow outs is exactly as you described...

So, I put my own effort into designing a lid system... What do you all think?

Features include:

1. Groove to install fly screen with standard 0.190 gasket material
2. Groove to utilize same 0.190 gasket material as a seal (to keep flies in).
3. 0.0625 hinge line
4. Pull tab to help open it
5. Hole start for latch screw

Contact me if you want the CAD models to print this out...

Bill


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Folks - 

I tried posting the files, but they don't have the right suffix. So, if you would like them, send me your email in a PM and I'll send them to you..

Bill


----------



## Calebrh (Jun 7, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> Slightly confused by what you mean I only plan on breeding one type of frog and putting em in a 10G so I can just throw them all in one tank.


Setting the little critter keeper inside the 10g makes it easy to raise and feed the froglets without them getting lost in foliage of a grow out tank. That's what I ment.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Calebrh said:


> Setting the little critter keeper inside the 10g makes it easy to raise and feed the froglets without them getting lost in foliage of a grow out tank. That's what I ment.



Ah ok I was planning to add a single piece of driftwood, some cork and pothos as the only plant so it won't be too overgrown and crowded thanks though


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Honestly would the chunkier coco fibre by itself be okay for substrate to grow pothos? I'll do it with a layer of leaf litter and some spaghnum moss on top.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

DunderBear said:


> Honestly would the chunkier coco fibre by itself be okay for substrate to grow pothos? I'll do it with a layer of leaf litter and some spaghnum moss on top.


In my experience Coco fiber will grow plants pretty well. Its the only substrate I've used in my tree frog vivs the only difference being I've used the much finer Coco rather than the chunks. Pothos grows like mad in anything so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

baskis said:


> In my experience Coco fiber will grow plants pretty well. Its the only substrate I've used in my tree frog vivs the only difference being I've used the much finer Coco rather than the chunks. Pothos grows like mad in anything so it shouldn't be an issue.




I have both which do you think would be better?


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

DunderBear said:


> I have both which do you think would be better?


I know for a fact that coco fiber will grow it so I would personally use that if it was handy. However it's just as likely that the big chunks also grow plants well, I just can't say for sure. If you'd like you could make the viv half and half and experiment a little


----------

